# How does one add crontab files



## mmartz (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a zippered tivo which is running cron. I would like to add a command to call "sc62remove.tcl" once a day so that the yellow stars are forever banished.

However, I'm not sure how to create a new user crontab file.

1) "/enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root" is read-only.
2) The only user in /etc/passwd is root, so it doesn't seem like I can add a user crontab file at the same level as "root"
3) /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.d/ don't exist

So what's the cleanest way to add a new task for cron?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Type "rw" at bash prompt to make your system read-write. Then type "root" to edit the crontab.


----------



## mmartz (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks very much. Those rw/ro aliases are convenient.


----------

